
Reddit and the Struggle to Detoxify the Internet - midhunsezhi
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/03/19/reddit-and-the-struggle-to-detoxify-the-internet
======
midhunsezhi
This has been an amazing read for me. Throughout the article, I felt like more
freedom can only lead to more problems. But then, by the end I realized trolls
can't win over everyone else.

